# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HXC_Magma_V1.0.4.4 - Lots of Bugs Fixed!!

## mohamed73

*HXC_Magma_V1.0.4.4*    *What's News ?*  
 ** Lots of Bugs Fixed , Important to all , Please use last version ı,e. use it if you want to get real output*      *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Success Stories:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *BR,*

----------

